# Arabian/Half-Arabian horses I owned and bred for you horsey enthusiasts!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was asked once before to show some of the pictures of the Arabian/Half-Arabian horses I owned/bred from the years 1998-2007. Several of these horses won National/Regional and World Titles in the showring.

These are some of my achievements in the Horse Industry.

1st Breeder in North America of a Palomino Anglo-Arab Colt
This color did not exist before and was the creation of myself and partner in Coat O Color Farm. We bred several more and they are now becoming a fad across the United States and Canada! 

1st Breeder of Half-Arabian horses to have exported a Palomino Pinto Half-Arab Stallion to stand at Stud in Great Britain. You can see him in the avatar at the top of the page when you view the photo # 225. His name is ITS SHOWTYME.

The 1st person to own and produce a magazine solely dedicated to the Pinto Horses of North America/Canada. Spotted horses were only advertised in the Breed Registrys ie: Paint Association and Pinto Association, which mostly catered to the Western type showhorse.

My Magazine THE TOP SPOT catered to both Western and English/Saddle type horses. This magazine helped push the Pinto showhorses into the spotlight all over the World.

Here is a list of some of the horses of Coat O Color Farm....Enjoy! 

PS if you click on each of the pictures, it will come up in a bigger photo.
http://forums.arabianbreeders.net/gallery/album/81-coat-o-color-farm-horses-weve-owned-bred/


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Wow are they ever beautiful Anna, was it lots of work breeding them? I wanna breed my boxer as he's a black ckc registered boxer, which is pretty rare, he's a amazing dog, and all I need is a female  but I think it's prob gonna be a little more work then the average shrimp. 

Do you still own any of those horses?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, yes they were a lot of hard work, and a hard business to be in to sell them, but we did with great success! 

No I dissolved my partnership (due to an unfortunate accident) and I sold all of my horses....one of the reasons I went into breeding Bettas, then Shrimps, then Blue Phillipine Angels, then back to Shrimps ......they were 
ALL cheaper than Horses 

Hubby said....geez you seem to be good at this breeding thing, can you not find something a bit cheaper?  Shrimps it was/is LOL.


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Lovely shots Anna.

CC Senorita, what percentage of Arab blood does she have? 
I used to crew for endurance horses and used to see a lot a Anglo's being ridden in that sport, but don't think that I ever saw one as Arabian looking as your Senorita though  would think that she would be pretty good in the show ring as well  .


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

She is full 50/50% TB and Arab. The stallion was a cremello TB from one of the most influential lines of champion palomino TBs, and mom was a purebred chestnut arab mare who produced a National Champion and was out of several Ntl champion ancestors.

CC Senorita, and Kassenova were both full siblings. Senorita is owned by a lady in NJ and she just does a bit of open shows, Senorita is very nice to ride.

Kass was sold to an Arabian Ntl winning Trainer in Hunter, and then re-sold, and his new owner showed him to several regional show titles in Hunter under saddle, and a few other ones.

Until we bred these there were NO palomino Anglo-Arabs in all of North America/Canada...we were the 1st to do so. Since then quite a few have popped up, but as you say none as Arab looking as both of these two. Even 3 others that were bred by my partner (same sire different mother) were not as pretty. They all however have excelled in the showring in sporthorse/hunter/jumping etc.

The sire of these is called GUARANTEED GOLD and he is a Bronze Premium Sporthorse with CSHA

He is a fabulous jumper/and hunter though and very nice natured. Owned by a friend of mine!

here is his profile...Viper, Lexus, Porsha were my partners, Senorita, Kassenova were mine.

http://www.truecoloursfarm.com/news/?page_id=21&album=2&gallery=38


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the Link and info Anna.

I have never seen a palomino Ango in the UK either, in fact I never even heard of one being bred there, not that I was looking very hard for one though.
I did see a palomino Arab/quarter horse partbred on a few occasions, his owner/rider was about 60 years old and the horse was 20 something  , they used to nearly always finish the ride and pass the vetting with no problems at all  .


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I had always loved Palominos, so when I first got a chance to purchase what everyone thought was a little pony mare (creme colored with eyes the color of turquoise) I jumped at the chance...I named her THE BLUE ANGEL.

Well seems they were wrong about her being a pony, she wasn't just small and underfed and when that was taken care of she started to grow, and what a beauty she turned out to be. Not only was she beautiful, but she produced beautiful, breathtaking babies in both Palomino and Buckskin and again I was one (not the first, but second probably) in North America to breed Palomino and Buckskin Half-Arabs that LOOKED like arabs with dished heads and tippy ears, and tails they could throw over their backs! not like some of the ones today (saddlebred or quarterhorse cross with heads to match)

Here is two of her last babies that I had of her, after I sold her she has been bought again and bred to a National Champion of World repute!


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks very much for sharing your photo's.
Lovely looking foals, you must have been very please when they popped out  .


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Impressive! You do have a knack with the breeding thing. Gorgeous baby horses!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

WOW,WOW,WOW ! What a cutie ! It's been so long since I got out of the horse business myself, but I sure wish I'd known about this when you were still in the biz. My own first horse was a cremello gelding, half QH/half American Saddlebred. He had the Saddlebred neck,back and mane/tail,with QH legs under it all and not so refined a head. Baby pink skin all over, baby blue eyes and a rich cream coloured coat that shone with rainbows over his butt in summer. Also in summer he had dapples on his butt and noticeably white markings against the cream, which grew marginally darker in shade each year. He had a white blaze & star, white socks over the hocks, shorter socks in front, and the most amazing hooves, big and tough and durable, despite being white. And while not a stunning beauty about the head [of course, to me he was the most gorgeous thing ever at the tender age of 17, but I got over being starry eyed eventually  ], but he was the sweetest, kindnest natured horse you could hope to meet or work with and I adored him. He'd follow me like a dog and knew a ton of voice commands. Rode some endurance on him, even went swimming with him. I have been smitten ever since with the more colourful horses out there. I get a kick out of the PREs that have pink skin and white coats, among all the black skinned ones w/grey coats that are so prevalent in that breed. And of course Arabs are beautiful animals, no question about that. I had a little bay Arab gelding that I cared for, for several years, as well as some British style Shetlands.

And you're right, compared to what I spent on my horses over the years I had them, fish and shrimp are not nearly so costly, but what's crazy is I actually get more dollars per month now on my pension than I ever earned back then, but all the costs have skyrocketed so much compared to what they were back then too, in the '70s/early '80s, it just doesn't buy what it used to.

Had I still the income to support a horse, I'd have one, even if it was just a pet and I could never ride it. I'd teach it tricks instead for fun. I taught my boy some cute ones, he was so easily motivated. For a carrot he would, I swear, have leaped off a cliff ! Mostly simple things like blowing kisses, giving hugs and shaking hands, but also a full courtly circus bow, which was slowly leading to a lie down on command. Somewhere he'd learned to stand hobbled, so it was not very difficult to get him to place his front feet on a platform and get him turning 'round the forehand as he stood on it. Would have led to all four legs on the stand one day.. it was great fun working with him like that. He was so trusting and willing. A baby could sit him in perfect safety, but a jerk would find him a tough ride ! Then I loaned him to a friend for her riding school she was starting up, just to help her out for awhile. To this day wish I hadn't.. but that's another long story.

I'd give a lot to have horses again, but then, you can never replace one you've lost.

I've been away from it so long now, I hadn't a clue they were breeding Cremello and Palomino Arabians, let alone TBs, but it's lovely to see.. I didn't think the Jockey Club allowed horses of 'other' colours to be registered, but I guess the rules must have changed in the years since I was active. I love seeing the coloured sport horses that are showing up now.. it's great. Thanks for posting this, it was a nice trip down memory lane.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it...for me it was the highlight of my life! With the cremello gene you knew EXACTLY what was coming out of the pot, only the shade would be a surprise. I had pale almost white palominos, and buckskins to deep chocolate palominos, depending on the stallions I used on this wonderful little mare.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Growing up the in city I never got to see much of horses aside from seeing them from the road on the way to camping. 

I am sooo jealous you got to do some work with them, I don't know anything about breeds or the like. I find these animals amazing!

I was lucky enough to get one lesson in english riding when I was eight from my grandmothers friend. I think that is what did it. 

I hope to get lessons for my daughter one day if I can ever find a cheaper place. 

Awesome pictures Bettaforu!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Despite the fact I spent every dime I could get my hands on, on my horses, I will never regret a penny.. it was the best time of my life and I will have those memories always, if nothing else. That horse taught me more about real life than any teacher ever did, and like most animals, he didn't care who I was or what I looked like, he was happy to be with me. I miss him, and the life, soooo much.


----------

